# Announcement



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi All ... After an extensive search and range trials combined with advices and expert opinions from forum members..I have an announcement to share regarding my first purchase..I narrowed down my choice for the first hand gun purchase to:

*CZ 75 SP-01 Tactical
plus the Kadet .22 kit for practice*

This is what I really need in a first hand gun..fun at the range and Accuracy for practice. May be a carry piece next year after I save for it (most probable candidate is a CZ P01 or equivalent).

Thank you all for the support, encouragement and valuable advices and comments..I am going to the store to order mine today. I don't how long would it take to get it (including getting my purchase permit, etc..)

I updated my Avatar with the "chosen gun picture" (with little customization)..However this is a generic C75 SP-01 Tactical picture..Once I get my gun, I will take a picture of it and share it with the group.

Jimmy :smt1099


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Congrats on your decision. We'll except a range report and pics ASAP :smt023:smt083


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Congrats!

If you get a chance, try a set of Hogues on it. It will meld to your hand...

PhilR.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)




----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Congrats......:smt068


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

*I am Officially In Guys ...!!!*

HI ALL:

Today, I took the afternoon off from work...Went to my local Police Department obtained the purchase permit and from there to the GUN shop right away. They all know me there since I have been renting and testing different guns..Today was the shopping day...I just couldn't buy one gun, I wanted the big SP01 and I wanted a little brother for it, so I got another compact and a 0.22 cal converision kadet kit...I have been saving for quite some time, and here was my purchase*(s):*

1. CZ 75 SP01 TActical (9mm)
2. The .22 Cal Kadet converter Kit
3. CZ 75 D PCR compact (9mm)
4. Cleaning Kit

I shot 100 rds in the C75 compact and 100 rds 0.22 cal in the SP01 w/conversion kit. I was extremely satisfied, happy, enchanted, you name the feeling..These are MINE..I have yet to shoot the SP01 w/ 9mm..Yoohooo...!! Finally I had not one gun, but two (actually with the conversion kit it is almost as three guns)...:mrgreen:
Life is good - God Bless America.:smt1099


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

After you've run about a thousand rounds through your .22 conversion kit, I would like to hear about it's overall accuracy and reliability....

PhilR.


----------



## kenw (Feb 3, 2009)

:smt023 Congratulations! :smt023

Good luck and good shooting.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Congratulations on your new kids. Have fun, shoot often.:smt023


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks Guys..

PhilR: I will let you know when i reach that point..


----------

